# Inner cover upside down?



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like you have a "bee space" problem. Here is a clip from an article on the subject:



> Adhering to a measurement called the bee space lets you build hives that allow for the easy removal and inspection of combs and the simple separation and manipulation of the hive boxes. The bee space is simply the crawl space that bees need to pass easily between two structures (3/8 inch is the ideal space).
> 
> When the space between two surfaces in the hive is the right size (bee space), the bees will respect the space and leave it free as their passageway. But if the space between any two surfaces in a hive is much less than 3/8 inch (for example, less than 1/4 inch), the bees will quickly seal the gap with sticky propolis (a resin-like substance the bees manufacture to seal cracks and gaps in the hive).
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, turn it over.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Cut a notch in it and use it as a top opening during flow. Then flip over after flow is over to force them to use lower entrance. Thats a good idea. Think ill make some tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bee space as stated earlier is too great. I run mine "upside down" all year long. I only had one hive (out of 24) make burr comb under it. Why? I haven't a clue. They had plenty of space.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have done several cutouts from hollow trees, ceilngs, and walls. So far not one wild colony has built itself an inner cover and if they did it would probably be upside down. 
Seriouly I don't use inner covers until I'm putting swiffers in for SHB. Other than that they ain't much use EXCEPT to keep the bees from gluing your covers on.

When you hit 20 or 30 hives you start thinking of ways to speed up inspecting. Dealing with the inner covers takes time and so far I see no reason to not use them.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Inner covers can get glued down with comb or propilis regardless of the spacing. That is why they are used. they are not necessary when using Migratory covers. But your bee space is incorrect on those covers. It should be 1/8 of an inch on one side and 3/8 on the other. A entrance can be placed in the 3/8 side for use above the super.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Questions.... For those who do not use inner covers, how is ventillation through the hive accomplished? Shims?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Exactly what Tenbears said. When I make inner covers they are 3/4" thick with an 1/8" luan plywood panel offset to leave 1/8" on one side and 3/8" on the other. A slot is cut on one end of the 3/8' side, slot goes down to the plywood and approx. 3/4 to 1" wide. The hole in the panel is whatever floats your boat for your use and/or feeding.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

The same its done with a hole in a tree or wall I'd imagine. We had them between studs in a wall of a shed for years using the opening around an electrical outlet with no cover.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr Beeman, I use a few inner covers but mainly use a modified box that is a combination top entrance, feeder in summer and insulated top cover in winter; the outer cover is placed on top without a inner cover (the bees can't access it). On the migratory covers I'll use tapered shims on length of the sides, flip the covers over and screw them down if I need to close things up. I run top and bottom entrances year round.


----------



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

Probably upside down, although I have seen hives build wax thru the hole into the space above, with foundation only frames in the hive, I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Understanding "Bee Space" will set you on the perfect path, (about 3/16 to 3/8 of an inch). Use of plastic frames results in more burr comb between the inner cover and the top of frames, do you use plastic frames?


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

In the wild, bees attach comb to the top of the space they inhabit, so if you leave them enough room above the frames, they will put comb in it. I had one hive this year eat all the sugar I left them over the winter and build a nice array of drone comb on the inner cover in the space of the feeder rim, not aligned with the frames. Quite the mess.

I make my inner covers with a 1/8" rim and a 1" or so rim so I can flip them over when I want to put sugar or patties on the hive (less so since I found out how many small hive beetle a quarter pound of protein patty will produce!).

Not all bees will make a mess, though, some of them are content to make nice comb in the frames and others build wild comb everywhere. Might be a clue as to which hives you want to make splits from, eh?

Burr comb is just an annoyance though, unless you allow them to leave it long term. Once it's propolized and has been used for drones for a few years it can be very hard to break apart.

Peter


----------



## krismellebrand (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Questions.... For those who do not use inner covers, how is ventillation through the hive accomplished? Shims?


i drill 5/8" holes above the handles on the front of each box. provides ventilation and the bees use them as often as the lower entrance.


----------

